# Spawn of the Pit from Firedragon Games



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firedragon Games a fledgling miniature producer has released its first resin miniature the Spawn of the Pit.



Firedragon Games said:


> This nightmarish beast is perfect for any Cthulhu based or similar fantasy horror game. It's packed with detail so is great for painters too. Cast in grey polyurethane resin, comprising 5 parts including base. The "spawn" measures 55mm to the top of it's head, and is 80mm overall including the tentacles. The cracked flagstone base is 80mm diameter.












They are asking £ 25.00 for this miniature. Not to hateful as it has a decent amount of detail and would look great along side a Nurgle army. 

Firedragon also supplies a very limited range of pre-fab bases and small scenic pieces.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I swear I saw one of these disappear round the U Bend after my last curry...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It really does just look like a big poo.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest its a bit amateur, im fairly certain that anyone could produce that with only one arm and limited modelling ability, the only bit i like is the base.
I would prefer a titslug to this any day of the week.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I suck at sculpting, and yet I can honestly say I could make that myself in about 30 minutes to a higher level of detail. Totally not worth it.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Funny you say one arm. One of our finest sculptors has exactly that!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I love when people say they could do better in 30 minutes, because they never prove it, if you can do better please set up your own company and sell your stuff.

I think people expect too much from small companies with limited funding, space, resources, staff and time, demanding FW quality at every turn, and even when a company does better than FW and charge tiny prices they still complain.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I also was thinking that if any of the posters tried to recreate this model then it would end up looking like something that a preschooler created out of playdoh.

Now, I agree, it's not an attractive model by any means and I wouldn't buy it. I'm just not gonna try to say that I could sit down and sculpt something better myself. Just look at the surface of the model and tell me again that you could easily recreate this model in a few minutes at "A higher level of detail."

Also, let's compare it to this: Something made by our beloved games workshop.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...glAeNj6HTCg&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Eleven said:


> Also, let's compare it to this: Something made by our beloved games workshop.


oh yes, far superior, now excuse me while I gouge out my eyeballs, eat them, shit them out, eat them again, vomit them back up, insert them back in my eye sockets and prolapse my anus to use as a necktie in utter disgust.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry your both correct, now that i have seen the nurgle beast i have changed my mind, the spawn of the pit is awesome and the guy who sculpted it should be given a job running forgeworld and they should sack all sculptors from the company and let him re do the entire games workshop range from scratch.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry your both correct, now that i have seen the nurgle beast i have changed my mind, the spawn of the pit is awesome and the guy who sculpted it should be given a job running forgeworld and they should sack all sculptors from the company and let him re do the entire games workshop range from scratch.


Glad we can agree. Also, i'm going to give you three rep so that your rep can be 1337.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

So, by posting in this thread my mental age reduces to 6.

Ooh, sweeties!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> to be honest its a bit amateur, im fairly certain that anyone could produce that with only one arm and limited modelling ability, the only bit i like is the base.
> I would prefer a titslug to this any day of the week.





GrizBe said:


> I suck at sculpting, and yet I can honestly say I could make that myself in about 30 minutes to a higher level of detail. Totally not worth it.


Carry on, How long do you want to produce your model? A Week, maybe more. How about we see both your entries at the start of March that sounds reasonable to me. They sell their models so this could be the start of a glorious career in model making. 

Mike Perry did this with one arm, so I'm assuming your stuff will be just as good bits?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Actually, considering Mike Perry lost his arm in a reinactment battle in the summer of 1996, and the Green Knight model was released for 5th edition Feb 97... He'd have had to have sculpted it before he lost his arm, due to the time it would have taken to get the prototyping and 3 up done, the mould made, and then the actual making of the model and packaging for sale done.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Actually, considering Mike Perry lost his arm in a reinactment battle in the summer of 1996, and the Green Knight model was released for 5th edition Feb 97... He'd have had to have sculpted it before he lost his arm, due to the time it would have taken to get the prototyping and 3 up done, the mould made, and then the actual making of the model and packaging for sale done.


Use both hands then. I'm genuniely interested to see what you produce.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

better examples would of been just linking to the perry minatures site, a whole business of popular models based off a bloke and a bloke with one arm, both being pros who take hours, days maybe even weeks to sculpt a test piece instead of critics on a forum who can do better in 30 minutes, which if you can, my god you must be truly gods among men, or retards among idiots


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Welll it does look better than a beat of nurgle. I miss the older version of that critter


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I suck at sculpting, and yet I can honestly say I could make that myself in about 30 minutes to a higher level of detail. Totally not worth it.


Are you serious? If you can sculpt an even more detailed version of that in 30 minutes, then you are amazing. Simply put. I realise that the whole thirty minutes thing was likely an exaggeration by your part but if you truly believe that you suck at sculpting, yet could make something better than that in even a whole week, you are suffering from delusions of your own superiority. I honestly can not stand it when people criticise something without realising what is required to actually accomplish it and, in this case, you clearly don't.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay.. simply because i'm sick of people doubting my sculpting skill, and after Wombat negative reped me for no good reason... Here's one of my sculpts I did for an art class.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/everen/pjsculpt.jpg

Screw you guys


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Okay.. simply because i'm sick of people doubting my sculpting skill, and after Wombat negative reped me for no good reason... Here's one of my sculpts I did for an art class.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/everen/pjsculpt.jpg
> 
> Screw you guys


Out of interest how long did that take?

I'm looking forward to seeing your Spawn of the Pit should be good, 30mins is a tight deadline for sure but I'm confident.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I ain't doing a spawn of the pit as I've got much better things to do with my time and money then making something thats pretty much just a lump.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Aww that's a shame, guess we'll have to assume you cannot do better than that in 30mins then. Be interested to see that sculpt you posted when it's finished, you might want to fix it's legs though.

Still Bits will produce us something no doubt and a one armed amateur could do better.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know what your model is supposed to be, but I won't deny that it is pretty good, none-the-less I still don't think that it is as good as the Spawn of the Pit. I think where we differ is that you see it as a shapeless blob, yet I see it as what it's supposed to be, to me that is the very embodiment of a Lovecraftian monster. Look, it doesn't matter what I say and it doesn't matter what you say, we will both hold differing opinions on how good the model is and there really isn't any point arguing over it, so before we start flaming each other, I'd like to call a truce.

P.S. In the same manner that you believe that everyone else is underestimating your sculpting skill, I believe you to be underestimating mine as well. I won't deny that you are a better than I am, which is understandable since you are twice my age. None the less I believe that I have enough sculpting experience to be able to make a fair judgement on how difficult to make the spawn of the pit would have been.

This and this are two of the models that I have sculpted.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Still Bits will produce us something no doubt and a one armed amateur could do better.


Well i never claimed* i *could, i said a one armed amateur with limited ability could produce a model of that quality, so i shall try and find someone with those qualities to prove my point, and i never said someone with one arm could do better, only equal, thats not to say a one armed sculptor couldnt do better, lets face it, the model didnt set the bar very high.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

So, who's buying one?

Quality aside, a £25 price tag makes me heave.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Whitehorn said:


> So, who's buying one?
> 
> Quality aside, a £25 price tag makes me heave.


I'd buy if, if I needed it at this moment, and the price is no concern, since if it was FW you could easily imagine £75+12% P+P


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

now now children simmer down geez!

like it or hate it, there it is, price is what it is if it's not peoples cup of tea fair enough but lets not resort to [email protected]@ching each other because of flippent comments, I mean if we were all pulled up for comments we make I don't think we'd function too well

for example how many football fans have used the "my nan could've got that in!" would be a funny day indeed to see a bunch of grannies taking on ronaldo :laugh:

so come on kiss and make up


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hudson said:


> now now children simmer down geez!
> 
> like it or hate it, there it is, price is what it is if it's not peoples cup of tea fair enough but lets not resort to [email protected]@ching each other because of flippent comments, I mean if we were all pulled up for comments we make I don't think we'd function too well
> 
> ...


:goodpost: No doubt. Didn't mean to start a hate-fest.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hudson said:


> so come on kiss and make up


But that would make GrizBe a homosexual paedophile....


----------

